
Justin.tv suggestion:  one channel that gives the most interesting video among all other channels in (near) real-time - amichail

======
emmett
We're hard at work behind the scenes here at JTV. You'll be seeing stuff like
this, and much more, very soon.

~~~
amichail
Looking forward to seeing the new features!

In case you are interested, other posts on justin.tv:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11679>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=32799>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=32794>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=25667>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23508>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10964>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10028>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5085>

------
amichail
An obvious way to do this would be to see what sort of viewer feedback you are
getting on each of those other channels.

You could show this combined channel at all times along with the currently
selected channel.

